# Just Went Skydiving..



## Distant Horizons (Jun 4, 2012)

And felt, literally next to nothing! I don't know, I was looking forward to doing this as it has always been something I've always wanted to do. But I didn't enjoy it much as I thought I would. When I was Free falling, it didn't feel like I was falling. You know that major Adrenalin rush you get when you do something extreme? Nope, wasn't there! And the world looked so fake! It scared the hell out of me. After doing, I can't seem to convince myself that I've been skydiving!

And to top it off, I wasn't as nervous as I thought I would be leading up to the drop either. I don't know whether it's because I'm not afraid of dying or my emotions are just that suppressed. It is quite frustrating, because this is probably the most ultimate thing a human being can do, and I received no adrenalin or excitement out of it! Jut complete numbness!

I thought this this would have snapped DP out of me a little but did next to nothing!

Anyone else share similar experiences, not just with skydiving, but feeling numb over things that would normally give you an adrenalin rush?


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

Very interesting. Sounds comical almost. I could picture this in a comic cartoon or something.


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

fieldsmatt31 said:


> Very interesting. Sounds comical almost. I could picture this in a comic cartoon or something.


I don't find this funny, i can relate it does suck to not be able to feel things you would normally enjoy!!


----------



## Distant Horizons (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah it's certainly not a humurous situation. I didn't enjoy it, neither did I " Not Enjoy it". Just Numbness towards it, that's all.


----------



## Distant Horizons (Jun 4, 2012)

.


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

i wonder though...did you feel the wind?


----------



## Distant Horizons (Jun 4, 2012)

Sort of. Not really. It was cold, really cold. I just missed that adrenalin rush I normally get out of doing such things. Maybe I just built it up too much in my mind that I would "love" skydiving.


----------

